# Marlin 30-30



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Marlin 30-30 I want to put up for sale but befor that I need to find the fair market value. I was able to find the year it was made. If anyone has any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Whats the modle number I'll look it up in my book for you and post or email me a pic so I can see condiion


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Unless it is something really special $250 to $350 would be your price range. You can buy a brand new one at Wally world for around $350, although the fit and finish and action is alot nicer on the older ones. Nothing like a nice lever.


----------

